# 2013 Jetta GLI MK6 - Right Fog Light Doesn't Work after HIDs



## Tag234 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello,

Long time reading, but first time posting. I am having a problem with my right side fog light. About a month ago, I installed DDM Tuning HIDs in both foglights, and they sort of worked. Sometimes, they would not fire, which prompted me to go buy error blockers from DDM. After receiving and installing the error decoders, the HID kit worked well for about a week. One day, my right fog light would no longer fire. I played around with it for a bit and decided to put back in my stock lights to see if those work.

Now, for some reason, even the stock right side is not working. I do not get any error codes relating to my fog lights on my dash, it simply does not work.

I would like to replace the fuse for this fog light, but I cannot seem to find its location. I checked all of the ones by your feet while driving, and those all looked fine. Every guide I have seen on Jetta MK6 fuse locations seems to be confusing or incorrect (for example, the guide I saw said that the fog light fuses were in a location where no fuse was installed stock)

Does anyone have any idea what could do this?


----------



## elmahroky (Mar 31, 2011)

*look tag.....*



Tag234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Long time reading, but first time posting. I am having a problem with my right side fog light. About a month ago, I installed DDM Tuning HIDs in both foglights, and they sort of worked. Sometimes, they would not fire, which prompted me to go buy error blockers from DDM. After receiving and installing the error decoders, the HID kit worked well for about a week. One day, my right fog light would no longer fire. I played around with it for a bit and decided to put back in my stock lights to see if those work.
> 
> ...


first: the user manuals in cars not for all categories..it differs from country to another coz vw have many manufactures around the world..so it may differs if ur car is made in mexico or usa or canada or germany...and what grade.....
2nd: the 2 fog lights are on the same fuse...so if it were a fuse the both would turn off....so ur problem is in the wiring its self...check the wiring using an avometer ..
3rd: using vas or vag whatever enter the electronic central electronics CM. and do an output diagnostic test...if the fog still off it may record an error....but see first if the right fog will turn on or not.....good luck...


----------



## gerry1580 (Mar 19, 2012)

you might have burned your module that costs about $1k, if you have warranty, place your stock bulbs back on and claim warranty


----------



## mkvigli (Dec 27, 2011)

Any update on this? Curious to know how it turned out.


----------



## wushugs (Oct 1, 2008)

x2 on updates.

incase no one mentioend to you.. if one of your fogs are still on. then your fuse is not blown.. if vw has one fuse for every single bulb..... well it wouldnt.

if you went though the cecm, you shold've turned off cold diagnostic. that might have killed it. 

why you chose to put hid in reflector fogs is beyond me.


----------



## Tag234 (Dec 21, 2012)

rofl found this again when I was searching for help on something else. I put back in my stock fog lights, and took it to the dealership. It took him about an hour, and he came back and said that clearing the error codes re enabled the fog light. Now I have USP motorsport CANBUS compatible fog lights in, and they work perfectly. Sorry for the late response!


----------

